# Passing of Bob Scandiffio



## Hitman2/3 (Nov 23, 2011)

I received this email today. I worked with Bob on my first contract. Even though he looked like someone's grandpa at 52 he would get up every morning before all us young bucks, run a few miles, hit every machine in the gym and swim some laps in the pool. He was truly a great man. He'll be missed. 



 It is with great sadness we announce the news that Robert Scandiffio passed away on Friday, November 18, 2011.  He was 59.  The cause, according to his mother, Terry Scandiffio, was liver cancer. 



Robert graduated Basic Underwater Demolition/SEAL (BUD/S) training in December 1982 with Class 120, and spent the next 10 years at SEAL Team ONE earning a reputation as an exceptional SEAL Corpsman. From 1993 to 1998, Bob served as Military Freefall Parachute Instructor, and subsequently as a member of the U.S. Navy Parachute Team, "Leap Frogs" at the Naval Special Warfare Center in Coronado, CA.

Upon retirement from the Navy on 31 December 1998, after 22 years of dedicated active duty service, Bob continued his service to our nation as a contractor working for Cochise Consultancy through 2003 and then with DynCorp until May of this year when he was diagnosed with liver cancer. He valiantly carried on with treatment in Southeast Texas.

There will be no church service; however, a graveside service with Military Honors will be conducted on Monday, 28 November 2011 at 1330 at the following location:

 Veterans Memorial Cemetery Houston

10410 Veterans Memorial Drive  

Houston, TX 77038-1502
(281) 447-8686

http://www.cem.va.gov/


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Nov 23, 2011)

Fair winds and following seas, Doc.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Nov 23, 2011)

I'm sorry for the loss of your friend Hitman.

RIP, Doc.


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Nov 23, 2011)

May He Rest In Peace!


----------



## TB1077 (Nov 23, 2011)

RIP.  Sorry for your loss Hitman.  Way too young.  Cancer sucks!


----------



## Seajack (Nov 23, 2011)

Rest in peace.


----------



## RackMaster (Nov 23, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## HOLLiS (Nov 23, 2011)

Rest In Peace,   Condolences to family and friends.


----------



## ManBearPig (Nov 23, 2011)

RIP.


----------



## tova (Nov 24, 2011)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rest In God's Peace SEAL.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 24, 2011)

Rest in peace warrior.

F.M.


----------



## Gypsy (Nov 28, 2011)

Very sorry for your loss Hitman.  So sad, he is much too young to leave us.

RIP.  

Oh yeah, and fuck cancer.


----------



## OK RJ (Aug 26, 2012)

I worked with Bob for 2 years in Iraq. He was up running every single morning for an hour, in the gym for another hour, and showered and had his breakfast, all before we even got up! RIP Bob; you are missed.


----------

